# Powermatic 882 Jointer



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

I used my Powermatic jointer the other night for a project and was just so pleased that I wanted others to know about it. If I had it to do over again I might go with the Grizzly model because of the price. The fact that the Powermatic is 82 long and is so heavy makes it a dream to work with. I jointed some rough stock the other night to a glass-like finish. I rarely use the 8 inch capacity, so I could understand a long bed 6 inch for some people, however, it sure is nice to be able to lay a 2 x 8 on the flat and make it absolutely flat! The 882 comes with a very ample 2hp motor.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Sounds good Bobby. Hard to go wrong with powermatic. I don't think I've ever heard anyone complain about their machines.
Mike Hawkins


----------

